# my website, still under construction



## rein (Nov 5, 2008)

this is what i have so far, still changing stuff here and there, only have the home and the gallery INDEX page up,other than that no other links work

c&c welcome, this is my very first website i designed.

NOte: The My Passion Section is still under renovation, sorry for the inconvenience

www.reinrivera.com

im thinking about having 2 sites, an HTML and  FLASH. Then change the home page to a welcome Page with 2 links.


----------



## third_shift|studios (Nov 5, 2008)

Check your image sizes. resize them before putting them inplace. i noticed the car picture took a long time to d/l


----------



## rein (Nov 5, 2008)

ohh that was a trial, u werent suppose to go there! lol. i did that real quick to check if i got the right link.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 6, 2008)

you seem to have some pixelation issues with your logo...not sure what youve done here (i havent looked at the source code yet) but dont resize your images on the web...publish them at the size they need to be. same thing seems to be happening with your text on the homepage...make sure your anti-aliasing is on...if it is, then maybe you resized it...causing pixelation.

other than that, i like your rollover effect in the gallery...good lookin site...keep pluggin away.


----------



## IvyJade (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, on the first page, I would pick a thinner or different font or make it bigger to make it more pleasing to the eye.
I would also consider resizing the photos to upload faster
Other then that good so far....


----------



## rein (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, ill look into it,

For the pixeling problem, I use.this program webpage maker together with photoshop, so I should resize it first on photoshop brfore I transfer/paste it to web page maker?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 10, 2008)

rein said:


> Thanks for the advice, ill look into it,
> 
> For the pixeling problem, I use.this program webpage maker together with photoshop, so I should resize it first on photoshop brfore I transfer/paste it to web page maker?


 
yeah, i would...i never do any resizing with html or anything....i always place the image with no scaling...place it at the size it's meant to be.


----------



## rein (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you, im doing an overhaul again hehe, website dev is fun fun fun, and lots of work lol


----------



## roentarre (Nov 10, 2008)

It does take a long time to load the images...


----------

